# Survey



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Did anyone else get the survey a couple of days ago? Asking how we like the work and the app and asking if interested in different types of delivery.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Not me, here in Seattle


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

I did, here in Dallas Tx


----------



## ??? (May 27, 2016)

I did not receive any in Miami either.


----------



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

I did Washington DC


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

Did not get one in Las Vegas.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I did Phoenix

g


----------



## Lout (Jun 2, 2016)

Got one here in Portland. Second one in the last 3-4 weeks. This one was a lot longer than the previous however. Now if they'll just take to heart my preferences and give me 30+ hours of Prime Now every week.


----------

